# sliding vs swinging : pros an cons ?



## calebs92 (Feb 24, 2012)

hello, im getting an enclosure made up, an wondering which is better to use, sliding glass doors or swinging glass doors, an what there pros an cons are? the enclosure is going to be a 2 bay 4ft by 2ft by 2ft each bay, overall 4ft by 2ft by 4ft, one enclosure in going to house 3 baby central bearded dragons (about 15cm long) an the other is going to house a 2 an a half year old spotted python.
pics would help


----------



## Wrightpython (Feb 24, 2012)

sliding if in smaller space but hinged if you have plenty of room. Sliding for venomous, sliding or hinged for pythons doesnt matter. For looks sliding ta


----------



## Virides (Feb 24, 2012)

Either way we have got you covered with our handles and finger grips - Virides - Stylish Enclosure Enhancements


----------



## hnn17 (Feb 24, 2012)

hinged, con - 3 enclosures stack, working on the bottom enclosure and standing up hitting your head on the doors of the top enclosure that was left open


----------



## saximus (Feb 24, 2012)

From my experiences - sliding gets substrate in it and if you're using sand for the beardies it sucks because it makes it really hard to slide and makes a horrible noise. They're great for fast moving or, as Wrightpython said, dangerous species though because it's easier to contain them.
Also you can usually get away with cheaper glass for swinging doors because the glazier doesn't have to bevel the edges for them, they can be left as they are when they cut them


----------



## AUSHERP (Feb 25, 2012)

I like both designs, It just depends where it's going and what you will keep in it.


----------



## calebs92 (Feb 25, 2012)

beardeds and a spotted python  im thinking about swinging doors because im looking at doing an foam rockwall


----------



## RSPcrazy (Feb 25, 2012)

If you're housing lizards, then I would recommend swinging doors, because lizards fill the tracks of sliding glass with substrate. 

If you're housing snakes, then I would recommend sliding glass, because it's quicker the open and close, and snakes won't put any substrate in the tracks.


----------



## davobmx (Feb 25, 2012)

I much rather hinged as they look nicer and are easier all round but are best for tall enclosures.

Just be carefull of tails when closing doors.


----------

